
Raspberry Pi 3 Overclock and Turbo Config (2016) - ashitlerferad
https://haydenjames.io/raspberry-pi-3-overclock/
======
0xbear
Speaking from experience: there’s almost no measurable perf benefit from
disabling ondemand governor on Pi3 or other low end boards. I use Pi3 as a
cortex a53 benchmark baseline, and I no longer bother controlling the clock.

This does not hold on higher end boards though. E.g. NVIDIA TX1 or 2 is
considerably faster if you force max clock.

------
konsnos
Unfortunately I don't see any graph as to how much more performance was
squeezed out of it, and neither any data of the temperature increased,
although in comments I can see people providing some answers with their
heatsink and fan set ups. I would be curious to see if this has any
improvement for applications such as games in RetroPie.

~~~
pletnes
Since older rpi models can run NES games, I guess the rpi3 is more powerful
than necessary. And if the game you’re playing is running smoothly, why
bother? With the consoles, there are no graphics settings.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Getting all N64 games to run properly is a big win. They don't all run all
that stable yet.

~~~
pletnes
Ah, I wasn’t aware that so recent games were available.

~~~
giancarlostoro
The Dolphin Emulator has been posted on HN before it emulates both the
GameCube and the Wii. That is the one emulator that impresses me the most...
You can play online with other Wii players if you extract some info from your
regular Wii, aka make your Wii immortal to a degree by digitizing it...

------
yoz-y
If I only have the three aluminium heatsinks, would any of this be advisable ?

~~~
leggomylibro
I kind of wonder if you could do a mineral oil immersion with these boards.
The GPIO header might be tricky.

~~~
itomato
Sure, what is different about GPIO vs. ATX power?

